# Israeli airstrikes hit near Damascus airport – Syrian state TV



## fanger (Dec 7, 2014)

Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.

_"The Israeli enemy committed aggression against Syria by targeting two safe areas in Damascus province, in all of Dimas and near the Damascus International Airport,"_ the report said, adding that there were no casualties.

The airstrikes targeted an arms depot, a source in Syrian army's Joint Staff told Sputnik news agency on Sunday. "_The Israeli Air Force have conducted airstrikes on an arms depot, which caused huge blasts near the [Damascus] International Airport,_" the source said in a phone conversation.
Israeli airstrikes hit near Damascus airport Syrian state TV RT News
Another provocation for war


----------



## Penelope (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes they are always up to no good, glad they don't  boarder the US.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> 
> _"The Israeli enemy committed aggression against Syria by targeting two safe areas in Damascus province, in all of Dimas and near the Damascus International Airport,"_ the report said, adding that there were no casualties.
> 
> ...



Syria and Israel have technically been at war since 1967 and by arming Hezbollah in Lebanon, Syria has continued that state of war.


----------



## fanger (Dec 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> ...


So if Syria responds in kind that would be Kosher?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Sure. In fact, I suggest you recommend just that type of action to Assad.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> ...


It is always the others. Without Israels aggressions there would be no Hezbollah, no Hamas and no permanent conflict.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Of course not.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Syria has thousands of scuds that could wipe its enemies off the map in no time. But in sharp contrast to the warmongers of the Knesset, the Syrian government is wise and keeps its power for a major aggression that would be crushed and repelled in the first hour.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> 
> _"The Israeli enemy committed aggression against Syria by targeting two safe areas in Damascus province, in all of Dimas and near the Damascus International Airport,"_ the report said, adding that there were no casualties.
> 
> ...




 According to the Syrians, so not to be believed


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 7, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes they are always up to no good, glad they don't  boarder the US.





 So you believe an islamonazi source that has no credibility, shows how much you hate the Jews.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 Can they afford another warzone against a heavily armed enemy with planes. Who will you blame for IS just walking all over assads tyroops


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...





 If they had Scuds they would have been deployed by now...............


----------



## Penelope (Dec 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they are always up to no good, glad they don't  boarder the US.
> ...



Are you talking the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights? which the Israel newspapers quote from daily? when I question it I am ignored, as its run by a Syrian Hater who was kicked out of Syria or some story which I don't remember, but its anti Syrian Government. Suppose to be run by one man in an apt in London, who has reporters on the ground. Since Israel uses this as a source constantly, I'm sure this is something they want the public to know.

What its really saying is Iran is giving arms to Hezbollah through Syria, and we will defend ourselves, and Israel wants the world to know.


----------



## Penelope (Dec 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Do you think those countries really want war with Israel? its the other way around.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Why? To provoke a war?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> 
> _"The Israeli enemy committed aggression against Syria by targeting two safe areas in Damascus province, in all of Dimas and near the Damascus International Airport,"_ the report said, adding that there were no casualties.
> 
> ...



Just a little payback for that failed fast one the Syrians tried to pull during Israel's Gaza operation a few months ago.

IDF shoots down Syrian fighter plane infiltrating Israeli territory - Diplomacy and Defense Israel News Haaretz


----------



## Roudy (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Ha ha ha. If Syria responds?  Syria?  

No, seriously.  

DUMBASS.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 7, 2014)

To all of Israel's enemies...

 Israel will choose the time and place to respond to acts of terror and aggression against its people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> To all of Israel's enemies...
> 
> Israel will choose the time and place to respond to acts of terror and aggression against its people.


lol


----------



## Sally (Dec 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> ...



This is not the first time Syrian jets flew over Israel.  In the early 60's when my husband was at an Israel air base with other U.S. Navy personnel teaching how to operate a new piece of equipment to the Israel pilots which was just purchased by Israel, four Syrian planes flew above.  The instructions  stopped for a while because the pilots scrambled to their planes and took off after the Syrians.  Two of the Syrian planes were shot down and the other two were lucky enough to make it back to Syrian air  space.  This is only one incident so we don't know how many more there were.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 7, 2014)

Israel is still hunting down Nazis.  Payback is a bitch.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Israel is still hunting down Nazis.  Payback is a bitch.


Israel is really boring. Always whining while militarily and politically torturing its neighbours.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 7, 2014)

Sally said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Syrian Air Force.

Syrian Air Defense.

Two oxymorons. Syria is totally powerless compared to Israel, and they know it. The only reason Assad is still standing is because Israel wants him to.  He's doing such a great job fighting ISIS, after all.


----------



## Sally (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is still hunting down Nazis.  Payback is a bitch.
> ...



But it is always your friendly Arabs and their despotic leaders who are  whining while at the same time they are torturing and killing many innocents.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The barbarism of the Hamas is not a justification to go down to their level. The best way to stop that shit is to accept Palestine and support peace in the region.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is still hunting down Nazis.  Payback is a bitch.
> ...



Israel does an amazing job defending itself while living in a bad neighborhood of brutal Muslim dictators, and Islamist savages. Both are evil, one is not better than the other.  

You seem to think that just because Assad is fighting ISIS, that makes him an angel.  Assad is the same mass murderer that dropped chemical weapons on his own people, and uses his own military to brutalize and slaughter Syrians.  And Assad's late father has a trail of blood even worse than his son.  So the apple doesn't fall from the tree as they say. 

Actually the rise of ISIS is BECAUSE of Assad's brutality and the Obama administration's incompetence and failure to take the necessary action. 

So let's not make Syria and Assad into something they aren't.


----------



## skye (Dec 7, 2014)

Hezbollah, and its Iranian sponsor, its determined to wipe out Israel.
Syria is partially responsable for arming  Hezbollah with missiles.

Anybody with intelligence can clearly understand that Israel can not tolerate deadly precision missiles falling into  the  hands of terrorist organization Hezbollah!

If in fact Israel did carry out a strike, it would be to stop the transfer  of the missiles.


----------



## Sally (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Really???  Why not tell us if both Hamas and Fatah have changed their charters about destroying Israel?  If anyone should know about it, an "informed" person like you should know.  Isn't Assad's main cheerlead funny?  See how easily he skips over the barbarism of the despots in the area and how many innocents have been killed in places like Yemen, Syria, Iraq, etc.  Why does he think the Arab Spring started in the first place?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Yeah ... like vicious terrorist gangs are such a rarity throughout the Arab/Muslim Mideast.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I am very tired of the lies about Assad.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > To all of Israel's enemies...
> ...



Woo ... now there's a nervous laugh.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is still hunting down Nazis.  Payback is a bitch.
> ...



Assad supporters should NEVER mention the word "torture." You must have known this was coming:

Syrian defector testifies shows House lawmakers graphic images of Assad torture Fox News


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


 
Your admission of Hamas barbarity is heartwarming but it differs little from that of any of the Islamist terror gangs and regimes across the Arab/Muslim Mideast:

Syrian defector testifies shows House lawmakers graphic images of Assad torture Fox News


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Sally said:
> ...


Very suspect.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yeah, 'cause everyone knows how rare barbarity is across the Arab/Muslim Mideast.

Photos of death and torture in Syria echo past horrors at the Holocaust Museum Public Radio International


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Had this already. If it was true, it would have caused outrage of the west.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Barbarity is so common, so routine and so standard in the Arab/Muslim World that it no longer registers on Western radar screens. It just isn't newsworthy.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Wrong. They have been creating occasions to accuse the Syrian govt since 2011.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The Syrian defector with 27,000 pix of Assad torture was created by his Mom and Pop and not by the Western media.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



This is where you loose me.  Do you actually believe this?  Assad and his father are brutal tyrants and madmen responsible for the murder of hundreds of thousands of their own countrymen, just like Sadam was.   

You are heavily invested in putting a good face on this iron fisted regime that is in bed with all the bad elements in the world, ie N. Korea, Iran and Russia, and responsible for sponsoring many terrorist groups  such as Hezbollah and wreaking havoc in neighboring Lebanon. 

Seems like your moral compass is a little off.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Regrettably, Bashar al-Assad is not a madman - nor was his father - but rather they represent the norm amongst Arab Mideast tyrants.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 7, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Regrettably, neither Bashar nor his Daddy are or were madmen but rather the norm amongst Mideast Arab tyrants.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 7, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes they are always up to no good, glad they don't  boarder the US.


True.

Glad they don't border the US.

Otherwise, we'd be next-door-neighbors with all those Muslim clowns.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 7, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Syria has thousands of scuds that could wipe its enemies off the map in no time. But in sharp contrast to the warmongers of the Knesset, the *Syrian government is wise and keeps its power for a major aggression that would be crushed and repelled in the first hour.*


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 7, 2014)

fanger said:


> So if Syria responds in kind that would be Kosher?


Syria can't even keep its own socks pulled up right now...

Hell, they tag-teamed alongside Egypt, Jordan, Iraq, etc., several different times, trying to kill-off Israel, and the whole dumb-ass lot of them, combined, couldn't do it...

So, there's zero frigging chance that the Syrians could take-on Israel all by itself, and win...

And, given that the Syrians are up to their asses in crocodiles (civil war) right now, there's not a snowball's chance in Hell that they're gonna mess with Israel...

Not a snowball's chance in Hell...

Damned funny idea, though...


----------



## Roudy (Dec 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



In other words, same shit, different Middle Eastern Muslim nation.

Funny how they keep pointing their fingers at Israel for protecting itself against such genocidal maniacs.

*1982 Hama Massacre*
The *Hama massacre* (Arabic: *مجزرة حماة*‎) occurred in February 1982, when the Syrian Arab Army and the Defense Companies, under the orders of the country's then-president, Hafez al-Assad, besieged the town of Hama for 27 days in order to quell an uprising by the Muslim Brotherhood against al-Assad's government. The massacre, carried out by the Syrian Army under commanding General Rifaat al-Assad, effectively ended the campaign begun in 1976 by Sunni Muslim groups, including the Muslim Brotherhood, against the government.

Estimates vary, with the lower estimates claiming that at least 10,000 Syrian citizens were killed,[5] while others put the number at 20,000 (Robert Fisk),[1] or 40,000 (Syrian Human Rights Committee). About 1,000 Syrian soldiers were killed during the operation and large parts of the old city were destroyed. Alongside such events as Black September in Jordan, the attack has been described as one of "the single deadliest acts by any Arab government against its own people in the modern Middle East". The vast majority of the victims were civilians.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Six month ago, it was 50.000 pics. How do you explain the loss of 23.000 pics? And how should your fellow "defector" have obtained these thousands of photos? From Assads Facebook account?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It is very clear that no criminal effort has been spared to create this hell in the name democracy. 
Your moral compass points at Uncle Sams boots. Have fun, hes walking through all kinds of dirt these days.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

An Israeli drone has been shot down, a report said. Furthermore, two missiles were fired at the Israeli jets. In the same time Isis launched an attack on a Syrian military airport in Deir Ezzor.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



My bad ... it _was_ 50,000 pix and while I have never defected, the former Syrian military photographer who did brought with him the photos he took of the carnage. I thought you said you vetted this issue six months ago. Did you forget the details so quickly? Was it that painful for you to see what Assad has wrought in Syria?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> It is very clear that no criminal effort has been spared to create this hell in the name democracy.
> Your moral compass points at Uncle Sams boots. Have fun, hes walking through all kinds of dirt these days.



Unfortunately anyone on the ground in the Arab/Muslim Mideast these days is "walking through all kinds of dirt." It's better to just fly over or, even better, send a drone.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


We had that discussion here and there were different numbers of photos. Those photos doesnt exist and the few that are on the web can come from anywhere.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> An Israeli drone has been shot down, a report said. Furthermore, two missiles were fired at the Israeli jets. In the same time Isis launched an attack on a Syrian military airport in Deir Ezzor.


 
That's strange. The link to your "facts" failed to show up in your thread. Could you repost it?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I posted 2 very different sources - Fox and Public Radio - which told the same story. Newsweek, The BBC, NPR, Time, The Daily Mail, Yahoo, CNN, The NY Times and dozens of other diverse sources told similar versions of that story. You can continue to insist that the sun rises in the north but that won't change the truth:

Report Syria tortured and executed 11 000 - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Six month ago it was 150.000. The correct headline would be 'accused of' by the way.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > An Israeli drone has been shot down, a report said. Furthermore, two missiles were fired at the Israeli jets. In the same time Isis launched an attack on a Syrian military airport in Deir Ezzor.
> ...


I got this from a trusted source.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What are you talking about?  You just falsely accused the U.S. of dropping chemical weapons on the Syrian people.  Use of chemical weapons by the Surian military on its civilian population was documented many times.  The evidence is irrefutable.  You realize that after lying about "not having any chemical weapons" Syria volunteered to hand them over, when faced with an imminent an attack by the U.S. and the West, after even Syria's allies backed out.

Assad is just a desperate dictator who is doing everything he can to hold on to power. As it happens, while he's slaughtering his own people, he's also doing a decent job of fighting ISIS.  Let's not kid ourselves.

Syria Strong Evidence Government Used Chemicals as a Weapon Human Rights Watch

UN confirms chemical weapons were used in Syria repeatedly - NBC News

U.N. confirms use of chemical weapons in Syria - CNN.com


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It has only been proven that it was not the Syrian government. It is really senseless to discuss this with paid liars.

Syria s sarin whodunit Assigning responsibility for war crime RT Op-Edge


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 8, 2014)

Presumably what was damaged was a new russian air defense system.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Warmongers of the Knesset  

Syria has been bombing its own civilians for 3 years now, killing tens of thousands of their own people. Not a single word of opposition from you morons.
Israel launches one strike to make sure weapons don't reach Hezbollah, and you guys start whining. 
Anti Zionists are some of the most pathetic people I've ever met.


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is still hunting down Nazis.  Payback is a bitch.
> ...



Torturing its neighbors ? Looks like you're the paid liar. The only torturing going on in Syria is the Syrian army , which YOU support, killing its own citizens and other Muslim groups like ISIS torturing Syrians. 

Explain how Israel is torturing its neighbors ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


What stupid false comparison you use to call one anti Zionist. Who told you to call terrorists "the own" people?


----------



## toastman (Dec 8, 2014)

3


Bleipriester said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I have no idea what you just asked me


----------



## Roudy (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Russian news?  Get a life dude. Half of RT news is lies and the other half is propoganda.  He used chemical weapons on his people. And so far he's used his own military to slaughter tens of thousands of his own people. This is a dictator who will stop at nothing in order to stay in power.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

toastman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So - with your accusations - you have chosen to stand at the side of the Al Qaeda and ISIS whose members you consider harmless citizens slaughtered by the SAA. 

What a mess that takes place in your brain eating up your conscience.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I read the posts------where--captain blei----do you see roudy supporting ISIS murderers over your all time fave murdering pigs---the ASSADS?  --------I will help you----the assads are murdering
Baathist pigs just as was  Baathist Sadaam and even Baathist pig
Gamal abdel Nasser     (some people do not know----Baathist pig
Nasser actually dropped nitrogen mustard gas on Yemeni children
in the 1960s   ----an act so disgusting that it is outlawed ---but that pig did it anyway)        Hezbollah are murdering pigs----
and  Isis and al Quaeda are murdering pigs.   Sometimes in war--
one choosed one murdering pig over the other depending
on the circumstances of the moment


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





 Which is not illegal is it, anything that can harm Israeli civilians must be stopped by what ever means


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 8, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Well it is written into their constitutions and charters so they must


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 They are already at war with ISLAMINAZI insurgents, so why haven't they used these scuds to bring it to an end. Quick and easy when you have that sort of firepower, just a few well aimed attacks and the stuffing would be knocked out of the IS and MB.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Not a good idea. Waste of firepower. Few were launched. They need a good determement.


----------



## Sally (Dec 8, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Presumably what was damaged was a new russian air defense system.



The following has been said about this:

Mid-East sources: Israel’s air strikes hit Russian top-line air defense missiles sent to Syria & Hizballah
DEBKAfile Special Report December 7, 2014, 10:18 PM (IDT)





Israeli air strike
Israel’s air strikes near Damascus international air port and the Syrian-Lebanese border Sunday, Dec. 7, are depicted by Middle East military and intelligence sources as Israel’s first overt military clash with Russia in the course of the more than three-year Syrian war. Those sources assert that the strikes demolished components of Russian SA-25 or other types of top-line anti air missile systems that Moscow had destined for Syria and the Lebanese Hizballah terrorist group.
Russian transport planes are said to have shipped these consignments in the last few days to the military section of Damascus international airport. It was pointed out that the Israeli air strikes occurred less than 24 hours after Deputy Russian Foreign Minister Mikhail Bogdanov, the Kremlin’s point man for the Syrian war, met with Hizballah leader Hassan Nasrallah Saturday in Beirut. The Russians for the first time insisted on widely circulating photos of the two officials shaking hands.
Israeli military and intelligence sources have not confirmed this account. However, debkafile’s sources have learned that Moscow has been looking for a reckoning with the US and Israel over the fall in the last week of October of the large Russian intelligence post at Tel a-Hara in southern Syria to Syrian rebel units.. One of the most highly sophisticated Russian intelligence bases outside its borders, the secret site was located strategically close to the junction of Syria’s borders with Jordan and Israel.
The prized hi-tech apparatus, much of it unfamiliar to Western spy agencies, was quickly shipped out of Syria for examination in the West.
Other Israeli air force targets struck near Damascus airport in Sunday’s raid were the 103rd brigade of the 4th Division, which is the Syrian president’s republican guard, and the same division’s logistic rear base at Dimas near the Lebanese border.
The fact that Israel conducted air strikes against two facilities of the same Syrian army division along the route to Lebanon indicates that the targeted weapons were on their way from Syria to Hizballah strongholds in Lebanon. 
.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

Of course, the maintaining of air defense is an act of aggression so Israel must act.


----------



## Sally (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Of course, the maintaining of air defense is an act of aggression so Israel must act.



Your idol is crazy enough to have shot these new missiles at Israel.  Why does he even need these missiles since you want us to believe that the Syrian Army is so mighty that it is the one which is doing the most damage to ISIS.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, the maintaining of air defense is an act of aggression so Israel must act.
> ...


The Syrian armed forces do indeed the most damage to Isis. Also with missiles.
Having a proper air defense is essential with such an aggressive government in the neighbourhood, however.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

Sally said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Presumably what was damaged was a new russian air defense system.
> ...


How did the West obtain the Russian equipment from the armed jihadists?


----------



## Sally (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



Why don't you tell us this?  You are on your computer day and night babbling about Syria so surely you must know all the facts about the conflict.  I am wondering if you ever get out of your residence since you are always so quick to respond to a post no matter what time it is.


----------



## Sally (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Really?  Can you give us a rundown of this and include the members who are also conducting strikes against ISIS?  Perhaps you can also list the missile attacks the Syrian Army conducted against ISIS.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 8, 2014)

How about we just let Assad and ISIS keep slaughtering each other? 

 If you want to make one side into something they're not, well, that's your choice.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2014)

Roudy said:


> How about we just let Assad and ISIS keep slaughtering each other?
> 
> If you want to make one side into something they're not, well, that's your choice.


If your boss tells you to clap for Assad it could be heard loud and clear.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > How about we just let Assad and ISIS keep slaughtering each other?
> ...


Anytime Muslims are busy killing each other, it's a good thing for us infidels.  Didn't you know that?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I don't know where you get your numbers but the following is from the January, 2014 Al-Jazeera article:

The report was written by Desmond de Silva, the former chief prosecutor of the special court for Sierra Leone; Geoffrey Nice, the former lead prosecutor in the trial of former Yugoslavian President Slobodan Milosevic; and David Crane, who indicted the Liberian president, Charles Taylor.
It features evidence from a forensic pathologist, an anthropologist who investigated mass graves in Kosovo and an expert in digital images.
De Silva said the report was the "smoking gun" showing evidence of "industrial-scale" killing by the Syrian regime.
The defector, identified only as "Caesar", presented about 55,000 images of 11,000 dead prisoners since the start of the uprising in Syria in March 2011.
The evidence was viewed by forensic experts commissioned by a London legal firm representing Qatar.
The defector claims that the victims all died in captivity before being taken to a military hospital to be photographed.
"The pictures show over a period of years the systematic murder of detainees by starvation, by torture, the gouging out of eyes, the hideous beating of people, the mutilation of bodies," De Silva said.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yeah ... and everyone knows how trustworthy you and your sources are.


----------



## Camp (Dec 8, 2014)

Assad got told he couldn't pay off his mercenary's from Hezbollah with sophisticated Russian weapons. He needs to pay attention and do as he is told. Putin is a paper tiger and is only interested in selling him the weapons and walking away with the cash. This is like the third of fourth time this game has been repeated.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



A baseless Op-Ed from a photographer in Malaysia? Seroiusly, dude? Another of your secret "trusted sources?"


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> ...How did the West obtain the Russian equipment from the armed jihadists?


Simple. The greasy, disloyal little wankers will sell anything to the highest bidder.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds like an intelligence coup and a bitch-slap at Vladimir Putin and the taking-out of high-tech weaponry by the Israeli Air Force.

What a great start to the week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Despite what the Islamo-Pantywaists have to say about it.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 8, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Seriously, you're still on this? 

  RT is a Russian propaganda site, and the Russians are backers of the Syrian regime, so naturally, they are lying through their teeth on behalf of their Syrian clients.  

Now, how about Assad turning the country's military unto its own people?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 8, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



His sources are extremely legit, they come straight from KJB headquarters.  He might even have Vladimir on speed dial


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes they are always up to no good, glad they don't  boarder the US.




There are lots of jews in the USA----and even some who are also Israeli citizens and lots of islamo Nazi pigs like you----unfortunately


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Most of the genocides committed by your fellow islamo Nazi pigs were accomplished in the absolute absence of Israelis----and, for that matter,  jews.     Your fellow pigs managed to
murder a few million  east Bengalis without an Israeli or a jew
in sight

there are no jews in Syria right now------and your fellow pigs are killing each other and also Christians.    There are no jews left in Yemen-----but the streets run red with blood------gee you are stupid


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> 
> _"The Israeli enemy committed aggression against Syria by targeting two safe areas in Damascus province, in all of Dimas and near the Damascus International Airport,"_ the report said, adding that there were no casualties.
> 
> ...




Israel and Syria are in a state of war right now------bombing
munition sites in the present situation is absolutely legal-----unlike your fellow pigs Israelis do not enter with the agenda of
slitting the throats of infants


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...




what does  "in kind"  mean?   bombing a munitions storage and causing no casualties? -----yup---technically it would be
legal-------but that's not the islamo Nazi pig way-------slitting the throats of infants is the NON KOSHER ----jihadi way


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Israeli airstrikes have hit targets near Damascus International Airport and in the town of Dimas near the Lebanon border, Syrian state TV reports.
> ...


The hundreds of dead children of Israels latest campaign in Gaza tell a different story.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


We hear such fairytales when Uncle Sam prepares for another raid on a weaker country. But this time it isnt working. Uncle Sam needs Syria to defeat the beast he created before it comes for himself.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Yes, everyone does.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ...How did the West obtain the Russian equipment from the armed jihadists?
> ...


On ebay or guantanamo bay?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


RT is also the strongest foreign channel in the US. Due to its neutral and good reports, I guess. Not everyone is happy with bogus uplined propagana news.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


I am sure there are jews and your racism is disgusting.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Both.

Although the little wankers (Militant Muslims) are more likely to shit their pants than to barter, in a place like Gitmo.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> We hear such fairytales when Uncle Sam prepares for another raid on a weaker country. But this time it isnt working. Uncle Sam needs Syria to defeat the beast he created before it comes for himself.


Any Islamic Beast that is headed our way will get its ass kicked - suffering 100-to-1 or 1000-to-1 or 10000-to-1 kill-ratios...

At your service... whenever you and yours are ready... count on it, Achmed.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 9, 2014)

Why do these Israeli air strikes always happen when ISIS launches a major assault?  Is Israel providing air cover for ISIS death squads?



> _While the occasional attack on Syrian territory is bad enough,* the fact is that Israel has apparently coordinated these attacks with the death squad directors on the ground* so as to provide cover fire and diversions for death squad “swarming” and jihadist invasions_.



BTW, Israel is not attacking military targets in Syria, they're attacking civilian infrastructure and grain silo's that feed the civilian population, much like they did in Gaza.



> ..._ the targets of the Israeli jets were *an agricultural airport* in Dimas and an import-export warehouse in Damascus. Both of these locations are under control of the Syrian military *and involve supplies and food greatly needed for the Syrian people*_.


Israel is fucked!

And so are the people who try to defend this shit.


----------



## fanger (Dec 9, 2014)

*Israel must explain airstrikes on Syria: Russia*

*The Russian Foreign Ministry has expressed grave concern over Israel’s recent airstrike against Syria, calling on Tel Aviv to provide explanation regarding the military aggression.*

“Moscow is deeply worried by this dangerous development, the circumstances of which demand an explanation,” said Russian Foreign Ministry spokesman Alexander Lukashevich.

Russia has sent a letter to the UN complaining about Israel’s “aggressive action,” stressing that such attacks should not take place in the future, he added.
PressTV - Israel must explain airstrikes on Syria Russia


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > We hear such fairytales when Uncle Sam prepares for another raid on a weaker country. But this time it isnt working. Uncle Sam needs Syria to defeat the beast he created before it comes for himself.
> ...


It is more likely that they plan terrorist attacks than a war.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Why do these Israeli air strikes always happen when ISIS launches a major assault?  Is Israel providing air cover for ISIS death squads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What dirty thugs. They claim to be chosen but they head directly towards hell.
Now the folks on the board got their link.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

Israel is on the side of Isis   PLUS  Israel is on the side of the rebels   PLUS  Israel caused the earth quake    PLUS  Israel
created the plague out break     ---------well----nothing new-------even the pig of mecca had a "logical reason for his genocide
of jews in Medina and the meccaist dogs had a logical reason for  their genocides  in  Biafra, and Armenia and Uganda and East Bengal-------THE WILL OF ALLAH


----------



## fanger (Dec 9, 2014)

*AIDING ISIS: Israel Bombs Syria For Fifth Time in 18 Months, Gives Arms, Medical Aid to Militants*


*“In the past three months, battle-hardened Syrian rebels have transported scores of wounded Syrians across a cease-fire line that has separated Israel from Syria since 1974, according to a 15-page report by U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon on the work of the U.N. Disengagement Observer Force (UNDOF). Once in Israel, they receive medical treatment in a field clinic before being sent back to Syria, where, presumably, some will return to carry on the fight.”

“U.N. blue helmets responsible for monitoring the decades-old cease-fire report observing armed opposition groups “transferring 89 wounded persons” from Syrian territory into Israel, where they were received by members of the Israel Defense Forces, according to the report. The IDF returned 21 Syrians to armed opposition members back in Syria, including the bodies of two who died.”*
*




*
*AID & COMFORT: Israel President Benjamin Netanyahu greets and congratulates Syrian Islamic terrorist at Israeli hospital.*
*AIDING ISIS Israel Bombs Syria For Fifth Time in 18 Months Gives Arms Medical Aid to Militants*


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Actually a very similar story-----Israel sends up return fire to the missile launching sites------and muslims store their children.      Give them a few days-----muslims will start forcing kids into the munitions sites in Syria  
there for the glory of allah


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Do you accuse the Syrian army of such behavior?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where you get your numbers but the following is from the January, 2014 Al-Jazeera article:
> ...



Whoa, I get it now. The report's authors, Qatar, Al-Jazeera and the Syrian military photographer are all complicit in some American scheme to make your Fuhrer look evil. And I suppose we have your secret "trusted sources" to thank for that "info?"

You should know that despite his barbarity, I have no particular bone to pick with Assad. I thought he'd be the first of the Arab Mideast's new breed of leader but he's been a major disappointment. In his defense, his wife is hot and he wears nice suits. His actions are, regrettably, much like that of his predecessor (Daddy) and so many of the Arab World's top dogs ... brutally repressive. I suspect that is what the Arabs want - even demand - of their leaders. Rigidly and viciously enforced societal submissiveness.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > there are no jews in Syria right now------and your fellow pigs are killing each other and also Christians.    There are no jews left in Yemen-----but the streets run red with blood------gee you are stupid
> ...



Where once there were many, now there are few:
"Today only a few Jews still live in Syria. The largest Syrian-Jewish community is located in Israel..."
History of the Jews in Syria - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"Most Yemenite Jews now live in Israel, with some others in the United States and fewer elsewhere. Only a handful remain in Yemen, mostly elderly."
Yemenite Jews - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Why do these Israeli air strikes always happen when ISIS launches a major assault?  Is Israel providing air cover for ISIS death squads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is fucked is the baseless propaganda one finds at GlobalResearch and the hateful not-too-brights who post it here but I will concede this: the enemy of my enemy is my friend. If you still believe Assad is worth saving, you haven't been paying attention.

Report Syria tortured and executed 11 000 - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Why do these Israeli air strikes always happen when ISIS launches a major assault?  Is Israel providing air cover for ISIS death squads?
> ...



Yeah ... GlobalResearch.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> AIDING ISIS: Israel Bombs Syria For Fifth Time in 18 Months, Gives Arms, Medical Aid to Militants
> 
> “In the past three months, battle-hardened Syrian rebels have transported scores of wounded Syrians across a cease-fire line that has separated Israel from Syria since 1974, according to a 15-page report by U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon on the work of the U.N. Disengagement Observer Force (UNDOF). Once in Israel, they receive medical treatment in a field clinic before being sent back to Syria, where, presumably, some will return to carry on the fight.”
> 
> ...



Despite the misleading headline, the article actually says that Israel has giving medical treatment (read: saving lives) to *Syrian rebels* not ISIS. There is a diff but not one you could understand or recognize. If Israel was turning the injured away you and the international community would be whining about Israel's inhumanity. Damned if they do, damned if they don't. Just think ... 87 wounded Syrians - 66 of whom remain in Israel, perhaps because they are civilians - survived thanks to Israeli compassion. Chew on that, Bitch.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Have you not something else to say? Blaming Assad for fabricated nothings seems to be the only answer you have to the hard truth.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Classic Turnspeak. Ignoring or denying the hard evidence of Assad's brutality is dishonest at best. Despite your pretensions, you are no friend of the Syrians.

Report Syria tortured and executed 11 000 - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Actually a brilliant idea as it would send the insurgents running for cover and the civil war would be over. Or is he about to do a Saddam and unleash them on Israel instead...........................


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Bombing an arms depot hidden behind civilians, not specifically targeting children for the sake of killing children or spilling gazan blood.  Hamas was wrong to have used the UN school to hide its military actions.  Hamas is wrong to use human shields.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



RT is a propoganda network run by the Russian govt.  It is hardly neutral. 

You don't have any other "neutral" networks that make this insane claim of US being behind the Syrian chemical attacks, do you?  

And is it American military killing Syrian civilians or Syrian military?  Please clarify that.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> *Israel must explain airstrikes on Syria: Russia*
> 
> *The Russian Foreign Ministry has expressed grave concern over Israel’s recent airstrike against Syria, calling on Tel Aviv to provide explanation regarding the military aggression.*
> 
> ...



Well if the Russians demand an explanation then Israel has to comply. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



It's a sad situation for the Syrian people. On one hand you have a brutal genocidal dictator and on the other hand you have barbaric Islamist animals like ISIS.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Why do these Israeli air strikes always happen when ISIS launches a major assault?  Is Israel providing air cover for ISIS death squads?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mondialisation is hardly impartial nor that concerned with human rights or it would report far more on the tragedies elsewhere in the world.  The research is interesting from a limited perceptive, but the conclusions are neither fair or balanced.
I take everything thing from the site(s) with a grain of salt, sometimes two.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 9, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Why do these Israeli air strikes always happen when ISIS launches a major assault?  Is Israel providing air cover for ISIS death squads?
> ...



You are being generous. I don't even read the garbage that he posts.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



I hope they do.


----------



## fanger (Dec 9, 2014)

Me too, Israel wont be brought to reason by talks, Make them bleed plead for peace


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> Me too, Israel wont be brought to reason by talks, Make them bleed plead for peace




Yeah, because THAT would be the result of a military confrontation between Syria and Israel.  
BTW, I believe Mudwhistle's post reflects his eagerness to see the Syrian military destroyed which would also signal Assad's demise (thus there will be no confrontation). Clearly you don't see clearly.


----------



## fanger (Dec 9, 2014)

*Old Tricks, Old Dogs: Israeli Attacks on Syria *
*Israel Strikes At Only Viable Nation Fighting ISIS in Region *

At this current juncture in the Syrian crisis the illusion of “moderate rebels” has so utterly evaporated that even groups the US supposedly “vetted” and armed with sophisticated anti-tank weapons are now openly aligned with the so-called Islamic State (ISIS). The implications of this are, and as the Syrian government has said since 2011, that the Syrian government is fighting a battle not against its own people or “pro-democracy” forces, but heavily armed sectarian extremists either flying the flag of Al Qaeda, or openly having pledged allegiance to it. 

It becomes increasingly difficult for casual observers then, to understand why nations like Israel are still conducting attacks directly against the government of Syria while providing de facto sanctuaries for ISIS terrorists and their affiliates along their border with Syria in the occupied Golan Heights. It would appear to the casual observer that Israel, Al Qaeda, and ISIS are in fact in league, and the conflict raging within Syria is instead a proxy war being waged from beyond its borders rather than solely within them. 

Indeed, these implications are not only logical considering Israel’s recent attacks, the latest in a series of attacks it has carried out in support of terrorists and against the Syrian government since 2011, but they are also backed up with documented evidence from as early as 2007. However, Israel does not act alone. 

Together, the US, Saudi Arabia, and Israel openly conspired to use sectarian militants including Al Qaeda to wage a regional proxy war against Iran and its allies – including against both Syria and Hezbollah in Lebanon. This explains why Israel has attacked both the Syrian government and Hezbollah even as both wage war on Al Qaeda, ISIS, and their affiliates. 

Compounding the Israeli regime’s criminality is the fact that the only forces providing a defense for regional minorities, including Christians, Jews, Druzes, and secular Muslims of all sects, is in fact Hezbollah and the Syrian Arab Army. Attacks on either undermine their ability to stem what will otherwise be unhinged regional genocide carried out by US, Saudi, Israeli, and even Qatari-backed sectarian militants. 

*Israel’s Ties to Militants are Long Documented *

The Jerusalem Post has recently published accusations by the Syrian government stating that the Israeli government is aiding Al Qaeda, including Al Nusra and ISIS. In its report titled, “Head of Syrian army after alleged airstrikes: Israel working with ISIS and al-Qaida,” the Post states:
The commander of the Syrian Armed forces Lt. General Ali Abdulla Ayoub claimed Israel was working with ISIS and al-Qaida to attack Syria, in the wake of Syrian government claims that Israeli planes attacked military sites near Damascus on Sunday night. 

“This aggression confirms Israel directly supports terrorism in Syria, in addition to the known Western and regional countries, raising the morale of terrorist organizations, led by Jabhat al-Nusra, an arm of al-Qaida in the Levant, and ISIS,” the head of the Syrian military said. 
Activist Post Old Tricks Old Dogs Israeli Attacks on Syria


----------



## fanger (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, Israel wont be brought to reason by talks, Make them bleed plead for peace
> ...


They are still at War, aren't they


----------



## Roudy (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> Me too, Israel wont be brought to reason by talks, Make them bleed plead for peace



Your mosque imam called...your suicide vest is ready.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> *Old Tricks, Old Dogs: Israeli Attacks on Syria *
> *Israel Strikes At Only Viable Nation Fighting ISIS in Region *
> 
> At this current juncture in the Syrian crisis the illusion of “moderate rebels” has so utterly evaporated that even groups the US supposedly “vetted” and armed with sophisticated anti-tank weapons are now openly aligned with the so-called Islamic State (ISIS). The implications of this are, and as the Syrian government has said since 2011, that the Syrian government is fighting a battle not against its own people or “pro-democracy” forces, but heavily armed sectarian extremists either flying the flag of Al Qaeda, or openly having pledged allegiance to it.
> ...



More bullshit and propoganda. Engage flush!


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 9, 2014)

fanger said:


> *Old Tricks, Old Dogs: Israeli Attacks on Syria *
> *Israel Strikes At Only Viable Nation Fighting ISIS in Region *
> 
> At this current juncture in the Syrian crisis the illusion of “moderate rebels” has so utterly evaporated that even groups the US supposedly “vetted” and armed with sophisticated anti-tank weapons are now openly aligned with the so-called Islamic State (ISIS). The implications of this are, and as the Syrian government has said since 2011, that the Syrian government is fighting a battle not against its own people or “pro-democracy” forces, but heavily armed sectarian extremists either flying the flag of Al Qaeda, or openly having pledged allegiance to it.
> ...



I love origami but that is some twist fold and bend of the citations and facts going on there.
Survivalists then to be paranoid conspiracy believers and not linear thinkers.  When you believe the world is out to get you, you can find any excuse to support those beliefs, even the most minute.
If you are convinced the world is coming to an end you often neglect the facts that show it might but not for several billion or trillion years from now.  Your fears do more to bring about an early end than would happen naturally.  Self fulfilling prophecy, you are the one to bring it about but you will blame everyone else.

You have to understand where the author is coming from before swallowing hook, line and sinker what they are feeding you.


----------



## fanger (Dec 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Me too, Israel wont be brought to reason by talks, Make them bleed plead for peace
> ...


He called you, why was that?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Indeed, and you can feel the compassion these anti-Israelists have for those hapless Syrians


fanger said:


> *Old Tricks, Old Dogs: Israeli Attacks on Syria *
> *Israel Strikes At Only Viable Nation Fighting ISIS in Region *
> 
> At this current juncture in the Syrian crisis the illusion of “moderate rebels” has so utterly evaporated that even groups the US supposedly “vetted” and armed with sophisticated anti-tank weapons are now openly aligned with the so-called Islamic State (ISIS). The implications of this are, and as the Syrian government has said since 2011, that the Syrian government is fighting a battle not against its own people or “pro-democracy” forces, but heavily armed sectarian extremists either flying the flag of Al Qaeda, or openly having pledged allegiance to it.
> ...



Uh-huh. Written by someone named Tony Cartalucci. So who and what the fuk is a Tony Cartalucci and why would any rational poster use his blog as proof of anything?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Hamas is wrong about that. No doubt. However, if Israel would accept the creation of a Palestinian state, things would calm down.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The first who made that claim was a well known American tv moderator.
And here the proof:
UN Investigator Undercuts New York Times on Syria. Assad Government not Responsible for August 21 Chemical Attack Global Research

The Syrian army is supported by the people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Why is not Syrian but American torture on tv, then?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


For a few minutes, then they'll be wanting Israel to leave or just friggen die.

BTW, why can't the Palestinians create their own stupid state. Do they need Israel's friggen permission or something?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Camel crap. From 1948 to 1967 the Arabs controlled Gaza and the WB, including all of Jerusalem. In none of those years when Israeli cooperation was unnecessary did the Arabs establish their Palestinian State because that was not on their agenda. Destroying Israel was and remains their only reason for living.

The Palestine National Charter (1964) does not recognize Israel's existence, considers Israeli sovereign territory to be part of Arab Palestine and requires armed struggle by Arabs to "restore" all territory to Arab control (read: DESTROY ISRAEL). 

 "No peace with Israel, no recognition of Israel, no negotiations with it..." - Khartoum Resolution (Sept. 1, 1967)

"Israel will exist and will continue to exist until Islam will obliterate it, just as it obliterated others before it" (The Martyr, Imam Hassan al-Banna, of blessed memory). - from The Hamas Covenant (1988)


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




to which TV do you refer?        You expect Syria to discuss its decades of torture in its prisons?     ------Adolf Hitler did not advertise his exploits in Auschwitz either


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...




they don't know how--- they never did it before


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Really dude? Did you not feel STUPID while typing that silliness. News of Syrian abuses is not only _months old news_, it is so commonplace in the Arab/Muslim World that it barely registers on anyone's radar. Of course, many of the same folks who ho-hum (or deny) the Syrian torture will be screaming about American abuses for the next six months.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


I dont think so. The opression by Israel is the major reason for the support for the Hamas.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




are you sure it's not the  blood matzohs?------I do understand that   west Pakistanis raped 1/4 million east Pakistani girls in 1971------because da joooos told them to-----are you insisting
that the  blood letting in Syria, and Iraq and in Yemen now on
going is being directed by the ladies division of the B'nai Brith?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I think oppression is coming from Hamas more than Israel these days. Using human shields to protect their missiles.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Incorrect. The repression, incompetence and corruption of the PLO is the major reason for Hamas's popularity. How is it you are so consistently wrong? Can it be you are ideologically rather than truth driven?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> What is fucked is the baseless propaganda one finds at GlobalResearch and the hateful not-too-brights who post it here but I will concede this: the enemy of my enemy is my friend. If you still believe Assad is worth saving, you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Report Syria tortured and executed 11 000 - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


You obviously didn't go to the link I provided.  It's not baseless and it's not propaganda. As far as Assad, I don't give a shit!  What he does in his own country, is not my fucking business, man!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Yeah ... GlobalResearch.


Well, they're a lot better than arguing with little cartoon icons.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 9, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Mondialisation is hardly impartial nor that concerned with human rights or it would report far more on the tragedies elsewhere in the world.  The research is interesting from a limited perceptive, but the conclusions are neither fair or balanced.
> I take everything thing from the site(s) with a grain of salt, sometimes two.


Do you have any evidence that would lead you to that "grain of salt" position? 

Or do you take that position, for no reason whatsoever?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 9, 2014)

Roudy said:


> You are being generous. I don't even read the garbage that he posts.


Then how do you know its garbage, if you don't read it?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 9, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > What is fucked is the baseless propaganda one finds at GlobalResearch and the hateful not-too-brights who post it here but I will concede this: the enemy of my enemy is my friend. If you still believe Assad is worth saving, you haven't been paying attention.
> ...


 
So as long as he doesn't interfere with your spewing your hate for Jews, he stays on your Christmas list. Got it.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 9, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> So as long as he doesn't interfere with your spewing your hate for Jews, he stays on your Christmas list. Got it.


Why would I hate Jews?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You are being generous. I don't even read the garbage that he posts.
> ...



I gave you a chance a few times in the beginning, and came to the same conclusion that everybody else has.

It's garbaggio, and you're always fulla Shi'ite.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...





 No doubt the Jews are to blame for the poor solar cycle we are experiencing this year, they must have done something to the sun. I remember a muslim rejoicing over the drought in Israel some years back, until he was told that it affected the muslim nations more and they faced severe water shortages. He blamed the Jews for having this gun that stopped the rains from falling.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > So as long as he doesn't interfere with your spewing your hate for Jews, he stays on your Christmas list. Got it.
> ...





 Only you can answer that, but I would put it down to either your upbringing or a very bad case of substance abuse


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


That question out of a Zions servants mouth sounds quite ludicrous. You talk as if Palestinians arent humans.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


So you try to ignore the torture report that is in the news while you drooling point at Assad and accuse him falsely of fabricated shit?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


The anti-Syrian false report never made it to the tv.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


The anti-Syrian false report never made it to the tv.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I had a Palestinian Arabic instructor a few years ago. She was a really nice lady. But mention Israel and she became unhinged. This is what propaganda and bigotry does to normally rational people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Israel is not opressing YOUR people. It happens when a neighbouring leader considers his people a kind of masterrace.


----------



## Camp (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yes it did. The photo's story has been in the news since the Amnesty International exposure in January and and again when the photo's were viewed and discussed by the UN Security Council in April. Each time a new development in the photo's and Syrian torture topic comes up it gets covered. Syrian torture programs have been in the news since the 70's. The subject of Syrian government torture and murder of it's citizens is barely news. It has been an accepted reality for so many decades that even the newest revelations seem like old news.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

Camp said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


If it was on tv why are you the only one who knows about it?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You're brainwashed. I dislike Orthodox Jews, but Israel is simply trying to assure their survival. They feel threatened by Hamas and Hezbollah, and threatened by your average PLO member. Syria and Iran is waging a proxy war with Israel using the Palestinian people as pawns. The people on the West Bank and Gaza would have better lives inside a month if it weren't for outside influences.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



That totally true report of Assad's torture chambers was not only reported by the MS media worldwide, it made it to Al-Jazeera and to Congressional hearings.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Many know about it but as already mentioned, brutality in the Arab/Muslim Mideast is so commonplace the story hardly caused a ripple.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



The average American ----presently busy watching foot ball on TV and drinking beer-----does not know.      Captain Blei
depends on them


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Have they shown any sings of being human yet, after all they do eat their enemies after tenderising their flesh.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Libels used to galvanize violence is nothing new for the ummah------in fact the mecca pig used them  1400 years ago to justify his campaigns of    murder, rape and pillage.   
The libels invented by muslims are just as idiotic as
the libels used in European countries   (or more so)   and
are used against all kinds of people------even other muslims---
that this or that group wants to rape and murder and pillage. 
A few years ago there was an earthquake ----in the northern part of the Indian Subcontinent--------Pakistan was more
damaged than was India-----so ----OF COURSE----muslims
blamed hindus------a few whole hindu families were slaughtered in Kashmir---------<<<<<islam!


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Very much like the muslims then who were told by their inventor that they were the master race and rulers of the world.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Phoen----you are speaking to captain blei-----a Baathist-
Baathism is National Socialist Arabism.------the mythical
nation    ARABS   are----according to that ideology-----the
MASTER RACE    ------Iranians have a similar ideology with
a slight twist-----for them----the   MASTER RACE---is----
Iranian Shiites.        The assad dogs----are another category---they are    "alawite"----almost, but not quite----Shiites-----
a kind of wild card group-----but just as fascist as Baathists and Iranians


----------



## Camp (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm not the only one who knows about it

cnn.com/2014/01/20/world/syria-torture-photos-amanpour/

cbsnews.com/news/photos-from-syrian-defector-appear-to-show-mass-torture-executions/

bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-27044203

newsweek.com/photos-syria-allegedly-show-torture-systematic-killing-278894


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Camp said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




those who do not know----simply do not want to know----reminds me of  lots of people even in the USA---who
"did not know"   during world war II.---------even after
World War II-----they  "did not know" 

my mother was   born in  ----uhm   several years before the
collapse of the stock market  (1929)    thus she was a teen
ager in the 1930s        As a kid----growing up in a Nazi-ish
enclave in the USA------where even the DIARY OF ANNE 
FRANK----annoyed people------who  "did not know"----I asked
my mom--------"when did you know"-------She told me about
a news footage thing in the local movie theater featured  ADOLF   and a man with a marked  Yiddish accent stood up, shook his fist----
and yelled       DROP DEAD.   -----those who were interested
in "knowing"     knew by ---the latest---the mid 1930s

I have encountered Syrians in the USA------they were coming
to my town way back in my childhood-----in my area---Christian Syrians.         ------in the  1970s    THEY KNEW at
the latest-----in the 1970s.

Syrian jews seemed to have known even before Hafez got
there.    Iranian jews knew way back in the  1960s----they started sending their kids OUT----


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 10, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Mondialisation is hardly impartial nor that concerned with human rights or it would report far more on the tragedies elsewhere in the world.  The research is interesting from a limited perceptive, but the conclusions are neither fair or balanced.
> ...



14 yrs of read globalization and global report.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 10, 2014)

Camp said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



All this and more have been posted here for ironcross and others over the years.  Even reports from the UN findings.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I've been trying to get you to understand for more than a year here.  People from the AOL forum know I've been speaking about it for a long time.

You are the one that refuses to "know" about it.  TV, print, internet, radio.............I've had friends on my social sites with personal knowledge.  Not just syrians tortured and killed in the jails but Lebanese as well.  People disappeared and their families could get no information about what happened.  Even trying to go directly to syria to seek information gave them no closure.  More than a decade later in a "magnanimous" gesture by Assad there was a bus load of prisoners release.  None had been charged or families give any information about the fact that they were in Syrian jails.  All had been interrogated and abuse in some way.  Many of the details would make a sadist cringe.  A well know journalist that was awarded a golden feather was held and finally released.  Sadly most that go into Mazzeh never some out, and families are never told.
I've told you of the executions and blood and bread the soldiers consume.  The prison belongs in a medieval horror story not the 21 st century.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


What nonesense. How is the Hamas a threat to Israels existence, a countey that largely consists of weapons? Tell us.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Hamas sponsors propaganda aimed at convincing young muslims to murder jews


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Al-Jazeera, the channel that always has been the first to spread anti-Syrian propganda lies. Great.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




could be------Al-Jazeera is a propaganda tool for the kind of islamicist pigs who are anti Baathist----Baathist being another kind of islamicist pig.       Sadaam Hussein was a Baathist pig----Gamal l Nasser was a Baathist pig.     Baathists do not get along with  OIL EMIRS------lots of islamicist pigs despise
oil emirs

considering what is going on in the ummah-----BAATHIST can be considered another Islamic sect


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


At a time when many countries wage a criminal Islamist terror proxy war on Syria it is not smart but quite pathetic to pay any attention to their horror tales. And when they got some cannibal head fetishists, who the hell cares?
But the fairytell is definitely fabricated and amplified with horrorfying details.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


At a time when many countries wage a criminal Islamist terror proxy war on Syria it is not smart but quite pathetic to pay any attention to their horror tales. And when they got some cannibal head fetishists, who the hell cares?
But the fairytell is definitely fabricated and amplified with horrorfying details.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


At a time when many countries wage a criminal Islamist terror proxy war on Syria it is not smart but quite pathetic to pay any attention to their horror tales. And when they got some cannibal head fetishists, who the hell cares?
But the fairytell is definitely fabricated and amplified with horrorfying details.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



right--------a remake of islamo Nazi propaganda which was being authored as early as the 1930s in Germany  (and parts
of the USA)    and got MIGRATED to Syria-----in  1945----and
authored there by the same authors for decades          Captain Blei   wins the  ALOIS BRUNNER award for
December  2014


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Baathism is pan-arabic socialism. Nothing religious. This kind of "soft-socialism" has made the Baathist countries wealthy and educated.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


All of them are cannibals?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



not true----BAATHISM is muslim Arabism------as fascist as
 ideology driven as   NAZISM------of course the goal is the same-------a UTOPIA-------a   AN ARYAN REICH for
germans and   an arab  CALIPHATE for arab muslims. 
SHARIAH for the   ARAB CALIPHATE-------and  
JUSTINIAN LAW for the reich. ------of course -----all are happy in the   REICH UTOPIA and  all are happy in the glorious CALIPHATE

the glory of the   "everyone happy"   CALIPHATE is as basic
a belief among muslims as is the trinity doctrine and "salvation thru Christ"    doctrine amongst christians


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



no ----none of them are cannibals-----cannibals eat human flesh as a food-------jihadis chew on people parts or blood----as a symbol of  the  "greatness of allah"


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Cannibal is cannibal.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


No, it provides freedom of religion for everyone.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




BULL SHIT LIE.           lets ask come chaldeans how things were for them under    BAATHIST SADAAM -----and some
COPTS how things were for them under murdering pig
MUBARAK              A Coptic colleague of mine----smart kid---
medical school graduate----told me in tears--(long ago) ----
Mubarak had the patriarch of the Coptic church murdered.----
his policy was very much ---destroy the copts     PS---like pig Nasser----while pig Mubarak was not such a horror as are the present dogs running Egypt------he was----indeed   a BAATHIST-----as was  AL HUSSEINI----leader of the Hebron
massacre-----Baathism is Islamic nazism


----------



## Roudy (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You can't be serious.  All Hamas needs to do is get it's hands on a WMD from one of it's terrorist sponsoring states like Iran.  It can be anything, a dirty bomb, chemical weapon, suitcase bomb, anthrax, etc.and somehow get it into Israel to be deployed.  Same threats that the US is watching for.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Baathism is an offshoot of Palestinian IslamoNazism.  The Mufti brought Nazism into the Arab / Muslim psyche and divided it into two branches, one became Islamic Nazism via the Muslim Brotherhood, and the other Arab Nationalistic Nazism, via the Baath party:

Hitler s Mufti Catholic Answers

Amin Al Husseini Nazi Father of Jihad Al Qaeda Arafat Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

For the sake of being complete----there are some people from
the middle east who consider themselves Christians who are
BAATHISTS----just as there are some people who consider themselves  Christians who are Nazis.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> For the sake of being complete----there are some people from
> the middle east who consider themselves Christians who are
> BAATHISTS----just as there are some people who consider themselves  Christians who are Nazis.


Correct.  Hanaan Ashrawi, Sadam, Naser, Assad, these are all Baathists who formed their ideologies to mimic the German Nazis, thanks to the Nazi Mufti of Palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > For the sake of being complete----there are some people from
> ...




we are so lucky----we have our very own BAATHIST right here----
    the great and glorious  CAPTAIN BLEI.    a fan of papa and
    baby ASSAD------and ---of  SADAAM   and of mass murderer---
    GAMAL ABDEL NASSER--------the only person in the past 60
    years to use nitrogen mustard gas on babies


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Are you clear thinking or has the hatred taken over?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Really? Why isnt the IDF confronting the threat and finishing Hamas off then?


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



but syrian soldiers dipping bread in human blood or those executed is not?

?????


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Its already enough of that bogus shit.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I am not a Baathist-----BAATHISM is your thing.      I am not sure
just what you call  "hatred"-------I have not been directly harmed by Baathist pigs------I have simply known lots of people who
have been and I know a bit of history of the filth you so love.
I have not been directly harmed by  POL POT either-----but I do not consider him a nice guy either or his proposed UTOPIA


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



not what ?    cannibals?     Not by my impression of cannibals----
they are simply disgusting barbaric monsters.     Cannibals use
humans as food------of course sometimes for symbolic reasons also


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


There cannot be a better government for Syria. Its still working and has the support of the population.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> There cannot be a better government for Syria. Its still working and has the support of the population.




Anyone who is unaware of your limitations would surely think that remark was clever sarcasm but we both know you were stone cold serious. What a fukin' loon.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > There cannot be a better government for Syria. Its still working and has the support of the population.
> ...



if it had the support of its people it would not be in the middle of a civil war, nor have killed more than 200,000 of it people, half the population displaced with several million refugees in other countries and little funds to care for them.
If it was still working half the territory would not be in the hands of terrorist IS forces.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> 14 yrs of read globalization and global report.


So your answer is "no"; it's just an opinion you choose to  have.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > There cannot be a better government for Syria. Its still working and has the support of the population.
> ...


That bullshit doesnt pay off for you.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 10, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


You know you are talking bullshit.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 11, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



One of these times Israel will go all the way instead of these cleanup operations that it does every few years.  However, there are considerations.  At what cost and how long will it take to remove Hamas?  And will what comes instead be even worse.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 11, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yeah right. And that's why Assad unleashed the country's military on its own people killing tens of thousands of Syrians so far. Because "there cannot be a better government for Syria".


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



maybe he's right------maybe ASSAD is the best that the Syrian muslims can do.        Muhummad was the best that
the   muslims of Arabia could do and he managed to accomplish just about the only completely successful genocide in history


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 11, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Possible, just as you believe all Zionists are baby killers ....................


----------



## Roudy (Dec 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



In a way I agree with Blah-priester, it appears the only thing Arabs Muslim respond to is brutality, barbarism, and thuggery, whether it be a religious based  or a dictator.  This is the language they understand.  So  yes, maybe Assad is the best thing for Syria.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 11, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I believe that?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


What do you consider 'his own people'? ISIS?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



at that time  pig assad murdered Syrians-----way back when---
ISIS did not yet exist


----------



## Roudy (Dec 11, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You can't be that thick.  Assad has been killing thousands of Syrians.  ISIS  was a group formed in Iraq which made its way into Syria late in the game, way after Assad had already killed over 100,000 of his own people.  You need to get your propaganda straight.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 11, 2014)

roudy----captain blei missed it


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


bla bla bla


----------



## Roudy (Dec 11, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> roudy----captain blei missed it



Captain Blah thinks Assad is an angel.  The ignorance of some people is truly astounding.  They have no fucking idea what they are talking about.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 11, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Assad was brutalizing his people and others long before the civil war began with his killing protesters in the streets.  He picked up where his father left off.
Syria and the middle east have been suffering under the Assad led baath for the better part of fifty years.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 11, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


The son has outdone the father in being a genocidal maniac by a long shot.  It looks like he used all the money the father spent on his medical education to kill his own people more efficiently.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 12, 2014)

Standard pre-war propaganda and demonization to get people accustomed to the latest "made-up" bad boy, Assad.  This same bullshit was said about Iraq; is said about Iran; is said about Afghanistan; is said about the Palestinian's and is nothing more than Israeli bullshit.  Israel and its dumbass minions, seem to think they can tell others how to live their lives.

I just wish one of them fuckers would come over to my house and try to pull that shit with me.
_"Dear Jesus, Son of God, please send one of those fuckers to my home and have them try to tell me what to do under my own roof.  Please Dear Lord, grant me this one wish and I will never ask for anything again.  Amen."_​


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > For the sake of being complete----there are some people from
> ...






 Now I always thought that the Nazi's formed their ideology to mimic the Islamic sharia one, right down to the wearing of distinguishing clothing.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Standard pre-war propaganda and demonization to get people accustomed to the latest "made-up" bad boy, Assad.  This same bullshit was said about Iraq; is said about Iran; is said about Afghanistan; is said about the Palestinian's and is nothing more than Israeli bullshit.  Israel and its dumbass minions, seem to think they can tell others how to live their lives.
> 
> I just wish one of them fuckers would come over to my house and try to pull that shit with me.
> _"Dear Jesus, Son of God, please send one of those fuckers to my home and have them try to tell me what to do under my own roof.  Please Dear Lord, grant me this one wish and I will never ask for anything again.  Amen."_​





More NAZI JEW HATRED being spewed out and this POS ask for evidence of his Jew hatred all the time.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Scuds are unreliable and very inaccurate.  And Syria is anything but wise, otherwise they wouldn't be in the mess they are in today.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


They are in that mess because of the devilish behavior of the Wests power brokers that fucking clowns here aboard work for.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



medical internship is no fun------long working hours---frustration-----but most people who get thru it ----if they
go nuts ------simply overdose and end it all.    It is difficult for
me to understand how a person who treated patients -----
manages to slaughter them


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Scuds are  like Kassams-----no actual military value----they are  adaptable to the  HOLY JIHAD   endeavor------terrorism


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




no-----the Nazis formed the third reich-----as a mimic of
the first-------that of CONSTANTINE---------It is actually
the romans who founded the political ideology of islam----
what hitler admired about the  muslims is their "PURITY"---
they kept the brutality of  Rome pure.------it was that jesus guy who screwed things up in the Middle East with his promulgation of   HILLEL's ideology.     Sorry folks----the ideological  conflict in  our world------is ROME VS HILLEL----
 ------that "book of revulsions" is sublime.     Persons of Italian
background I have known------and  even jews of Italian
background see the alliance between   Mussolini  and 
Hitler   as   really weird------as did Charlie Chaplin------Italy
had moved way past   Constantine by the 20th  century-----
and ultimately and FULLY rejected him--------

     I find it interesting that among the heros of the UMMA----
is-----<believe it or not>------the  EMPIRE BUILDER-----
ALEXANDER---------some muslims claim that he,  too,-----
was a  MUSLIM     (like adam, noah,  moses,   -----uhm   etc
etc.)     Such a concept is very consistent-----muslims emulated  Alexander's method's of conquest including 
INCORPORATING-------the women of the conquered  nations into their harems.     Alexander was a  TOTOLITARIAN 
UTOPIAN IDEOLOGUE    -----but died young.    good thing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If you can use scuds as if they were artillery shells, no army tries to invade.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 I do wish you muslims would get together and get your stories straight, half say it is a fight for democracy and the other half blame Isreal/the west


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


I am a  Muslim?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Standard pre-war propaganda and demonization to get people accustomed to the latest "made-up" bad boy, Assad.  This same bullshit was said about Iraq; is said about Iran; is said about Afghanistan; is said about the Palestinian's and is nothing more than Israeli bullshit...



  You Nazi types are a hoot. You manage to blame Israel for everything under the sun.

Report Syria tortured and executed 11 000 - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

Human rights in Saddam Hussein s Iraq - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Iran and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Standard pre-war propaganda and demonization to get people accustomed to the latest "made-up" bad boy, Assad.  This same bullshit was said about Iraq; is said about Iran; is said about Afghanistan; is said about the Palestinian's and is nothing more than Israeli bullshit...
> ...


I see, you keep repeating your bogus shit. We saw your link already and dont need it to be posted over and over again. Doesnt make it more true, anyway. I know, the truth - that your leaderships are a bunch of unscrupulous thugs for those human lifes simply dont count - must be hard for you to take, but it isnt going to be better if your reaction is to make even false accusations towards others.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



They learned from each other. The Nazis learned institutional and systematic racism and persecution from Muslims, and after the demise of Nazi Germany, the Muslims carried on their legacy and made it part of the culture if the Muslim world.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^^^
Bill demonstrating his ignorance once again and inviting people to come to his trailer van. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 You certainly act like one, or a fully fledged dhimmi at least


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No way. I am just defending the good guys from being pelt with shit. Shit that should fly at the terrorists, not their victims.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




My sense of the situation is that   the  basis for Nazism and
Shariah law together with islamo-Nazism has existed since the  time of Constantine-------both in the middle east and thence to Europe------both went wherever   islam and
Christianity went-------Christians gave it up------muslims retain
it.      Adolf did not invent it------Muhummad eagerly incorporated it into his cult -----where it remains in force.-----
Today's Christians who continue to be Nazis are throwbacks


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



There are many terrorist factions in the Middle east-----the Assad government is one of them


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


No, it is one of the few reasonable powers in the region - if not the only one.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



you should talk to persons of   Syrian background who live in
the USA------there are lots--------Muslims,   Christians and Jews.        Syrians were the first Arabic speaking people
in the USA  that I had ever encountered-----way back circa  1960--------true those with whom I spoke were Christians------
the ones with the extra lines in their crosses-----but there were also   jews and muslims.        Why do you simply GUESS?


----------



## Roudy (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



I think going through the process of becoming a doctor makes you immune to pain and suffering.  That's why physicians are always calm in the face of the most horrific illnesses and injuries.  I have many doctors and surgeons in my family. One of them said to me once, while going through medical school and internship: "they suck the humanity out of you".


----------



## Roudy (Dec 12, 2014)

During the first months of the Syrian uprisings, and after Israel's first airstrikes on Syrian military and chemical weapons depots, Israeli embassies and consulates across the US got a record number of calls from the Syrians in the US, thanking them for it.

True story


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Arent they going to Syria to express their support for the government?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> During the first months of the Syrian uprisings, and after Israel's first airstrikes on Syrian military and chemical weapons depots, Israeli embassies and consulates across the US got a record number of calls from the Syrians in the US, thanking them for it.
> 
> True story


True? What suckers. Want their country to be bombed.
True Syrians occupied the places the US wanted to bomb and said they would stay even if the US starts a new round of destruction. The over our bodies campaign.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 So the arab muslims from all sides that mass murder in the name of Mohamed are the good guys are they ?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 So you consider it reasonable to lay waste to your own country and murder your own people just to get at the insurgents.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I do not know about them-----I left that state as a young woman------I do know that in and around the area there
developed an muslim enclave----- its inhabitants danced
their way thru the week of  9-11-01------ie ---the neighborhood
changed.     The bus that used to pass thru the main road has
become so unsafe that lots of people no longer use it.  
Most of the jews and Christians left the area--which is not the epicenter of the filth you support


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


What are you talking about right now?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


This is not happening. The civillians flee when the terrorists arrive.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Watch the news in my thread in the tv forum


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




easy-----the fact is that the violence in the middle east today is between      those who rebel against the barbarity of Baathist
pig  Assad in  Syria   IN THE NAME OF ALLAH-----and the Baathist pigs who seek   ARABIAN CALIIPHATE in the name of allah           and ISIS,   sunni dogs in the name of allah who seeks   SUNNI  CALIPHATE         and  Shiite pigs ---in the form of  Hezbollah scum     who fight for the   SHIIITE CALIPHATE in the name of allah-----etc etc------Even the Turkish dogs of erdogan  ------do their filth   IN THE NAME OF ALLAH


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I know the news-----I am in touch with people who live there or have friends and relatives over there


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



People always flee-----lots die as they are fleeing------
you make no point


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



he should talk to syrians in syria, but he does not care what the people see, know or suffer.  He thinks Assad is the next best thing to royal fudge or plum pudding.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Oh really?  And Assad had nothing to do with the mess they are in?


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



They are about as useful as a V1 buzz bomb.  Great PR, limited military value.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



ALL of the reasonable powers in the region disagree with that statement.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...




yes----they are really not weapons at all------they are something like dangerous smoke bombs----dangerous mostly ---hit or miss-----against random children playing out in the streets and fields.         A kind of long distance scimitar waving schmuck out to leave a few child heads in the gutters
for the glory of allah-----now that tying the bombs to the asses of allahuakbarr shrieking sluts------has lost its charm value


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenic?------does that mean ----BORN FROM A MOUTH? 
  ......???? ----------


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> orogenic?------does that mean ----BORN FROM A MOUTH?
> ......???? ----------



It has to do with mountain building.  I am a geologist.  Look up orogeny.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenic?------does that mean ----BORN FROM A MOUTH?
> ...



OH        I am biology-----for me  ORO is mouth-----OS is any opening sorta------  P O  on a script is   PER OS---meaning by mouth-------ex oris ---means "FROM THE MOUTH"------or
"OUT OF THE MOUTH"-------genic---"gives forth" for "gives birth to"   of course   ORAL is ORAL

Orogenics------new word for me-------what will I do with it?---
SAT's   MANY DECADES AGO


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Virtually the same report from al-Jazeera to the BBC to the NY Times and you continue to stick you head in the sand?
You have proven only that you are impervious to facts but certainly not that those stories of Syrian barbarity are untrue.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Great for terrorizing civilian populations, though.


----------



## Roudy (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > During the first months of the Syrian uprisings, and after Israel's first airstrikes on Syrian military and chemical weapons depots, Israeli embassies and consulates across the US got a record number of calls from the Syrians in the US, thanking them for it.
> ...



That are you talking about? The Israelis targeted Syrian chemical weapons depot, and the Syrian military, the same people that were slaughtering their own people.  You are either very confused or totally ignorant.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


More bullshit. One day, the bastards you sent to Syria knock at your door and you will shit your pants. Poor you, you better would have done something about the satanic demons in your governments then.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


Assad is the one who defends the country. The satanic demons in the western governments with their pig allies in the middle east created the mess.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


US puppets and their masters disagree with the statement.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No he doesn't. Assad is a politician protecting and defending his power and the West isn't responsible for the nature of Arab/Muslim culture.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No, actually, they don't.  Next.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


The west arms and supplies the Islamist groups including ISIS. Hundreds of trucks roll from Nato Turkey to ISIS each day. Realize that it is the West who is behind even ISIS.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...


They agree with me?


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Ya know, I have no problem with the idea that we are enabling those scummies to keep on killing each other but all you ever produce to back your outrageous claims is camel crap, therefore your charges are dismissed as the ranting of a madman.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


I know that inhuman statements that are the only way to not to oppose it. As for my claims I have evidence on the board. Just search the middle east forum.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 12, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> You Nazi types are a hoot. You manage to blame Israel for everything under the sun.


Oh shut up!  You don't blame Israel for anything.



SAYIT said:


> Report Syria tortured and executed 11 000 - Middle East - Al Jazeera English


Were they trying to plant olive trees?



SAYIT said:


> Human rights in Saddam Hussein s Iraq - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia










SAYIT said:


> Iran and weapons of mass destruction - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Do you not realize any time you use the term WMD, you're telling the reader, _"What I'm about to say is bullshit..."_



> *U.S. still believes Iran not on verge of nuclear weapon*
> _(Reuters) - The United States still believes that Iran is not on the verge of having a nuclear weapon and that Tehran has not made a decision to pursue one, U.S. officials said on Thursday_.


Furthermore, after seeing how you constantly treat Palestinian's, no one is going to buy into this, _"Oh, we care about innocent civilians in Syria, Iraq and Iran."_

You are absolutely retarded, if you think people will buy that rap from Zionists!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 12, 2014)

Roudy said:


> ^^^^^
> Bill demonstrating his ignorance once again and inviting people to come to his trailer van. Ha ha ha.


Dodge van.


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 12, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> orogenic?------does that mean ----BORN FROM A MOUTH?
> ......???? ----------



I believe it has to do with earthquakes and land formations


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 12, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No, you don't. You just CLAIM to.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 12, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You Nazi types are a hoot. You manage to blame Israel for everything under the sun.
> ...


 
Certainly to desperate Arab apologists and Nazi scummies who need to blame everything on Israel and the Jooos, Adolph.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 12, 2014)

Godwin's law.  Game over.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 Exactly what it says, there are no moderate muslims, no peaceful muslims and no calm muslims. All that has been bred out of them over the last 1400 years and they are just mindless killers with no other thought than to follow the teachings of the Koran.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 The so called civilians are only civilians when they are being beaten by the other side. We saw it in Lebanon, we saw it in Pakistan, we saw it in Afghanistan and we see it in gaza all the time


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




yes---the alliance between the scum pig dog  caliphatist  Erdogan and the pile of shit   bagdaddy is a fact------Turks hate arabs but  Erdogan is not about to give up the  CALIPHATE  cesspit to one.     I am very amused that
captain blei had deceded that  "the west" ---(-in jihadi shit mouth lingo  that means---"ZIONIST CONTROLLED-CIA")---
has absolute control over that which Turkish jihadist scum do.

However----the sophistry remains the same----all perversity from the assholes of jihadi-ville is   "created"   by zionists


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Enlighten me.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Thats not true. They are as calm as other humans.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You have no idea about the situation. What you are saying is bullshit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


They do not even complain.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




 Is that why so many wars are started by muslims, so many riots, so many mass murders, so many genocides. So much bloodshed by muslims in living memory alone attempting to take over other nations that are not theirs. They are far from calm they are volatile hatefull creatures of evil all due to their beliefs that command them to act in that way.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




???   ;   who  "do not even complain"?-----your post is jibberish


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 As I have said we see it fat too often and a good example is gaza when they think they have the upper hand, then find that Israel can drop a bomb right on their head


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...




back to my  "STORIES"      Way back when "terrorism"  consisted of operations at airports------Hijackings---etc.  
I discussed the issue with muslim colleagues.    I was told
that   "NOTHING COULD BE DONE TO STOP MUSLIMS FROM THESE OPERATIONS----because they operated as
"CIVILIANS"-----they wore no uniform-----and claimed no
direction from their countries and once the operation was
over they were either dead or ----disappeared..

I offered the following in response-----"any people can do that---hit and run killing operations----and claim   "no one can be blamed"     (the issue in that conversation also included
hit and run murders in Israel)------my muslim informant  
(a surgeon ) just giggled and shook his head---"no ---YOU can't"       In all such conversations I came away with the
conclusion that muslims have special  ALLAH GRANTED
right----to murder randomly and   ALLAH disallows response


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I realize that most wars and bloodsheds are startet by the west. An aggressive pseudo coalition that has handed out its population to crime and fragmentation and given its industrial power to China but nevertheless keeps bombing and invading smaller countries like crazy. To hell with the Nato, the worlds number one an most brutal terror organization.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The west, of course.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2014)

[QUOTE="Bleipriester, post: 10338865,
I realize that most wars and bloodsheds are startet by the west. An aggressive pseudo coalition that has handed out its population to crime and fragmentation and given its industrial power to China but nevertheless keeps bombing and invading smaller countries like crazy. To hell with the Nato, the worlds number one an most brutal terror organization.[/QUOTE]


-------captain blei-----you express yourself as if you are a
citizen of a group that has been ---since antiquity----completely
illiterate and only very recently developed a written language----you have no concept of history.

I have encountered completely illiterate people -----but very few------almost all ---Pakistani females.     Illiterate societies have no history


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2014)

btw----captain blei-----can you define  "the west"?
----many decades ago -----communists used  
"the west"    to refer to the USA and CAPITALISM.
Later on ---in my young adulthood----I learned that
muslims use  "the west"    to refer to -----anything that
got into  "muslim land"--------"muslim land"  meaning everything east of the atlantic ocean------and west of china-----
Western influence even refers to  HINDU INDIA   -----for some
muslims even  TURKEY is  "western influence"

The  "west"    seems to be a  translation for    KAFFIRIN  ---or even     DAR AL HARB


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Certainly to desperate Arab apologists and Nazi scummies who need to blame everything on Israel and the Jooos, Adolph.


Actually, that's what rational, intelligent people (who have the ability to do logical deductive reasoning), think.

You are so far to the extreme, you've forgotten what normal is.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...







 To hell with islam the DEATH RAPE CULT without which the world would be a more peaceful and safe place to live.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Are our little Arab Butt-Buddies still howling about the IDF airstrike that took out the caches of Russian materials stored at that Damascus airport?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


It is easy to understand that the west maintains anarchy where the oil is and not where Islam is.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




You have not yet defined  "the west"---------long ago---when I first encountered    muslims from South east asia -----I learned that   "the west"    causes all the anarchy in Pakistan
  (no oil)


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The west is also busy to maintain military presence around China and Russia.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Roudy said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


 
Or both.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



A military presence that the host countries request and for which they are grateful. You have a decidedly anti-West POV that blinds you to global realities. When the shit hits the fan pretty much anywhere on the planet the people under siege don't call Ghostbusters, they call America.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > You Nazi types are a hoot. You manage to blame Israel for everything under the sun.
> ...



And Nazi slugs like you blame Israel for everything.
BTW, I don't find Israel to be blameless but I'm way too busy responding to the camel crap spewed about Israel by you Nazi types to join your chorus.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Been there, done that. You have proven impervious to any facts which conflict with your baseless conclusions. Worldwide media sources covering the full spectrum of social and political angles have run virtually the same story about Assad's policy of torture and genocide. You reject them all because you don't like what they say.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what it says, there are no moderate muslims, no peaceful muslims and no calm muslims. All that has been bred out of them over the last 1400 years and they are just mindless killers with no other thought than to follow the teachings of the Koran.
> ...


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > The so called civilians are only civilians when they are being beaten by the other side. We saw it in Lebanon, we saw it in Pakistan, we saw it in Afghanistan and we see it in gaza all the time
> ...



Whoa! Look who's talking.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly to desperate Arab apologists and Nazi scummies who need to blame everything on Israel and the Jooos, Adolph.
> ...



Rational, intelligent peeps don't slide eagerly into that Nazi cesspool as you have, Princess.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> It is easy to understand that the west maintains anarchy where the oil is and not where Islam is.



Anarchy where the oil is isn't in the West's best interests and unlike much of the Arab/Muslim World, the West generally operates only in its best interests.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Rational, intelligent peeps don't slide eagerly into that Nazi cesspool as you have, Princess.


What Nazi cesspool is that?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> And Nazi slugs like you blame Israel for everything.
> BTW, I don't find Israel to be blameless but I'm way too busy responding to the camel crap spewed about Israel by you Nazi types to join your chorus.


Why am I a "Nazi type"?

And don't give me this_..."I don't find Israel to be blameless..."_ bullshit, I've seen too many of your posts to buy in to that nonsense.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Why try so hard to blame the Syrian government?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Pakistan is no longer a friend of the US due to the intense use of killer drones. See my thread about it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


These "facts" - as you call it - are nothing more than lies. Why was it not in German TV? Cause its bulldhit. The medias would have used it for month but it seems that Uncle Sams latest horror tale is even for them too unreliable.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


There are always extremists. The Islam has some more. But there is no need to say all of them are like that.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

SAYIT said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > It is easy to understand that the west maintains anarchy where the oil is and not where Islam is.
> ...



Yes, it is. The EU purchases cheap ISIS oil.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



One name.  Muhammed Ali.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 No Anarchy in the USA, no Anarchy in the North Sea, no anarchy in the arctic. Yet plenty of anarchy in the horn of Africa, plenty of anarchy in the Philippines, plenty of anarchy in Egypt, plenty of anarchy in Pakistan.
So guess your claims are false as we can see by the reality


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 We don't need to as oil is in plentiful supply and is cheap anyway. making isis oil of no value as they cant keep the wells running.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 13, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






Which one, the original who raped 12 year old Jewish girls in the blood of their murdered fathers, or the boxer who lived for violence and bloodshed ?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


What your limited apprehension can guess is far from reality. I have never heard such a pathetic argument only a totally gaga idiot can make.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Why do they purchase isis oil, then?


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 In other words the truth is not what you want to see because it makes you look stupid. Many Oil producing areas have no west maintained anarchy at all, while non oil producing muslim areas are awash with anarchy , violence, murder and terrorism. So it is not down to the west is it, it is down to the barbaric religious commands of islam.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...



Toxoid---  "tent and parlor"   expert on islam-------he sipped tea in the parlors of  a few muslims -----visited a few big city
souks-----and decided   "NOW I KNOW ISLAM"      He has
never discussed the issue with survivors of Islamic oppression.       Reminds me of an interview of   FRAU WAGNER-------which I saw on TV------FRAU WINIFRED WAGNER was the widow of   SIEGFRIED WAGNER------the son of  RICHARD WAGNER.      Sigfried was the music director of Germany under the rule of  Adolf Hitler..      The good  Frau----sang the praises of   UNCLE ADOLF------she had something like five kids who all ADORED the polite affectionate and loving  uncle adolf--------and even the family dogs LOVED HIM    ------   TOXOID  knows  islam the same way  GOOD FRAU WINIFRED  knew ----Nazism.---
    ( "oh---those camps----that was Himmler's idea")


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


The only thing that makes one look stupid is your jabbering. And thats you.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




tell us again,   captain blei
       THE WEST ----THE WEST      ITBACH 
AL WEST!!!!!!

    I heard about   THE WEST----and   THE ZIONIST 
CONTROLLED CIA-------as soon as I encountered
lots of people from muslim countries ------everything that
went wrong in  shariah cesspits was attributed to 
THE WEST-----and    ZIONIST CONTROLLED CIA
    another catchword for the mindless is

           *****COLONIALISM*******


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





We don't we have our own Brent crude that is in plentiful supply, and our fuel costs have dropped by 10% in recent months. Maybe OPEC have realised the best way to fight ISIS is to cut the price of crude so stopping their funding. If they aren't in the room they cant hear the prices, so don't know what to


Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...






 AH! now I understand you are a mushroom,   kept in the dark and fed on shit.

 Talking about looking stupid why are you defending a death rape cult when the evidence points to it being the most hated of religions worldwide.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I warned you about who looks stupid.
EU Ambassador to Iraq Admits We re Funding ISIS by Buying Their Oil


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I am a little confused-----when you wrote---  "why do you buy their oil"------I assumed you referred to the USA-------it's the European Union?  -----BE THAT AS IT MAY------economies and countries move on with their business.       It is very difficult for the whole world to  SWITCH TO NEW markets
on short notice


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Well guess you have made your self look even more stupid after I have posted that I don't live in America but Europe. In fact I posted that I live in Britain making you look like a complete imbecile


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I never said 'you' but EU. Why is it so hard for you to figure out what I mean? Some kind of Baath detector that keeps you nervous?


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


How does the random location of a person make me an idiot? Looks like you live in your own screwed world where you dictate the laws logic follows.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



nope   you wrote  "they"---not EU----or  even YOU----"they" which I construed
as-----they being USA buyers.  -------pronouns are a bitch


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2014)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


At first I wrote EU. Dont waste my time with that bullshit.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Baathism is the arab/muslim version of Nazism------Intelligent people like me do not like Nazism in any form-----NATIONAL SOCIALIST ARAB UBER ALLES.      It is the religion of  the baby throat slitter----Al Husseini------friend of adolf. ----supplier of Nitrogen Mustard Gas to      Baathist Gamel Abdel Nasser----who happily murdered  Yemeni children with it----circa 1960----for the  CAUSE-----the stuff was also passed to  Baathist  Sadaam Hussein -------it is -----actually ---properly
considered a   WEAPON OF MASS DESTRUCTION------
(some idiots imagine that   wmd refers only to nuclear bombs)

Lots of people believe it was transferred in haste to Syria by
the BAATHIST HERO     Sadaam-------The USA HOMELAND SECURITY---have in place----a complex protocol  which will be activated in case the  BAATHIST PIGS  decide to use it here.      CAUTION----in case of pig attack------very carefully
follow instructions----the BAATHIST poison sticks to people --to clothing---to  the entire environment and keeps on destroying----people----especially their lungs'
   DO NOT TOUCH


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Once again you take a quantum leap and miss completely, he was talking about his own country and not all of the E.U. We get our oil from offshore facilities and Kuwait .

 Want to try again


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 14, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Nut. You think you won something but the award for the most dumb idiot?

EU Ambassador to Iraq Admits We re Funding ISIS by Buying Their Oil


----------



## aris2chat (Dec 14, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



With the fall in oil prices it under cuts the black market price.  ISIS is not making much.
There will always be some who buy black market, most decent people will not, especially while prices are so low.

Arab and north sea oil are making sure there is plenty of supply for the winter.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2014)

aris2chat said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


I am sure that many migrants in the EU prefer ISIS oil.


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 15, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Stop thinking islam and start thinking kuufar and you will see who won that round............


----------



## Phoenall (Dec 15, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





 Then they would have to build a refinery, run it and ship in enough oil to make it worthwhile. So they buy their hydrocarbon derivatives from a local supplier that saves them a lot of money. You forget that muslims are greedy and the real misers.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 15, 2014)

Phoenall said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


Why do you bone head claim that I am a Muslim, Mongole?


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bleipriester said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Baathist are  islamo Nazis  -----not all islamo Nazis are
muslim-----but Baathist islamo Nazis are close


----------

